# front arm rest retrofit



## Bezzaboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if you can get the front arm rest retro fitted? I missed out on ordering it with mine and it's too late now as it arrives in 3 days.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Bezzaboy,

From what I've heard, it's hardly worth having because others have mentioned that a) it's too far back; and b) it doesn't rise high enough to be of any use.

As far as retrofitting, I think it would be cost prohibitive because I'm pretty certain the rear part of the centre console is slightly different on armrest/non-armrest variants. If you're desperate, it will be possible but it definitely won't be a clip-and-go affair.

I ordered the comfort pack with mine which includes the armrest, but I probably wouldn't have bothered otherwise. I'd photograph the rear console to compare with yours, but I'm not due to pick up until the 3rd week of April


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes it can be .. At a cost of £420!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

rbalzan said:


> Yes it can be .. At a cost of £420!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, very expensive and another good reason for going for the Comfort and Sound pack option!!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

rbalzan said:


> Yes it can be .. At a cost of £420!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THAT'S CHEAP! One of my mates was quoted over £500!


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

TTimi said:


> rbalzan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it can be .. At a cost of £420!
> ...


Yes TTimi, you missed the boat so maybe you should buy that TT B&O speaker set on eBay for £300??


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Mate I need that B&O upgrade in my life lol.


----------



## Bezzaboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Ah didn't release it had issues like that, seems an expensive extra for a little luxury.

That's for helping my decision guys  think I'll stick without the arm rest.

3 days to go till I pick up my bad boy


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I saw the guide to mount it and are just few screws..


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone done this yet? Found an armrest but unsure if I'm able to fit it withou too much trouble.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I had mine transferred to the MK3 Diesel to the MK3 petrol. Audi said it was the most difficult job to do that that was the first and last they would attempt, said it took hours.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

AFAIK, all North American cars like mine have armrests. Just out of curiosity, would someone kindly post a picture of an armrest-less TT? Thank you!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

LEIGH-H said:


> Hi Bezzaboy,
> 
> From what I've heard, it's hardly worth having because others have mentioned that a) it's too far back; and b) it doesn't rise high enough to be of any use.
> 
> ...


I use mine, wouldnt be without it. works well.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

FYI Bezzaboy here is a pic of the centre console with armrest to compare.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it possible to just add on the middle cup holder bit pictured above? I can live without the armrest but could do with another cup holder!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

The back of the console looks different to my 'armrestless' TT (if that's even a word!). Not sure it looks very simple to retrofit and given the previous discussions, looks like Audi don't think so either. I agree that it seems a bit far back (I'm pretty short) but I think it looks better with one, though I'm not willing to pay a lot to get one. Was much easier on a Mk1!


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of a armrest-less model? Specced my new order without it but cannot find any picture on the web on how it will actually look


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my non armrest. It looks like the rear part of the centre console and inside of the tub are different to the armrest model.

Was really hoping this was an easy retrofit. I might have to stuff a sofa cushion in the gap instead as a cheaper alternative! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like the section behind the coin slots is separate from the rest of the console and could be replaced with one to accept an armrest. Question is - how easy is it to get it out.



RuuTT said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a armrest-less model? Specced my new order without it but cannot find any picture on the web on how it will actually look


I think its comes as standard now on all models.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a picture of a armrest-less model? Specced my new order without it but cannot find any picture on the web on how it will actually look
> ...


Well at least here in Holland it is still an optional extra on an RS, which costs as much as a small house over here  (the RS that is, not the option )


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Is there an only workshop manual anywhere? would be interesting to see how it all comes apart.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

here you go;


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool thanks for that. One thing the diagram doesn't show is if the rear section de attaches from the rest of the centre console..

Excuse the poor pics but this highlights the areas which are different and would have to be changed to fit an armrest:





If that rear section doesn't come off separately then it would be a nightmare to replace the whole centre console and probley not worth doing!!


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Well as the diagram is meant as a definitive exploded view and it doesnt show it as seperate parts it probably is one piece.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Audi told me they removed the whole consul, unfortunately for them they were changing the armrest from one MK3 TT to another resulting in both consuls being removed. As I said in my previous post they said NEVER AGAIN. It was free as an inducement to purchase the demo car. I now have the TTS which had the armrest as standard, would never be without one again.


----------



## jiachlew (Sep 20, 2017)

By the way the coin slots look weird, don't look like something for keeping coins. And seriously it keep only 4 coins max?
When the first I got my TT I was wondering what those slot for.


----------

